# Dental care?



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Up until now I haven't brushed any of the cats teeth. About 5 years ago Zoee had her teeth cleaned and the last time she was at the vet they said she wasn't in need of another cleaning. I noticed when Zack yawned the other day that he had some build up on his back teeth. I have a toothbrush and toothpaste.....I just never opened it and used it. I also bought some guaze the other day and was thinking of trying that.

I saw this dental cleanser and it look like it would be easier. Has anyone tried it.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 2002+22759
I was looking at the cleanser with the swab, not the pads.

Am I the only one who hasn't been brushing the kitties teeth?

Anyone have any recommendations on how to go about dental hygeine?


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

We have that kit. Our cats refuse to allow us to brush their teeth. One of our cats likes to lick malt flavored pet toothpaste and that's about it. We have those red rubber fingertip brushes and our cats will wiggle, squirm, turn their heads away, and pull back before we get it near their mouth...uncooperative they are.

If your cats will allow you to use gauze to wipe their teeth, I would really like to know how you managed to do it because ours won't allow it.

When we bring our cats for their annual check-up, our vet checks their teeth and so far only one has gone under for a teeth cleaning. I was quite nervous about it but her breath was atrocious...smelled like rotting roadkill. It was difficult to reconcile her stunning regal appearance with the foul stench that emanated from her mouth...yuck! The teeth cleaning helped tremendously although her breath is simply unpleasant.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've tried that "cat mouthwash" from that company and my cats hate it with a passion. It's a real battle to squirt it in their mouths. It's easier to just brush their teeth. 8O


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Well I haven't tried the guaze yet. I have the kit and I haven't tried it yet either. I thought the liquid might be easier.

I'm gonna give it a try in the next few days. I've been lucky that only one of mine has needed a cleaning also. I'd like to keep it that way if I can. 

I don't think I will have any luck getting Lamar's teeth done. He refuses to let me clip his back nails (he is front declawed) and it took quite some time for him to let me brush him. I don't think there is anyway he is going to be letting me stick anything in his mouth!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I am going to try the gauss next too. The finger tip brush didn't hardly fit and I gave up figuring that it's never really going to get her back teeth. I think maybe having a good dental picture of the cats teeth would help too, from the little I can get their mouths' open I can't really tell what I am looking at, let alone trying to scrub. But two have red trouble gums and though they are going in for a cleaning eventually, I think getting some plaque off would relieve them a little.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I've had the best luck with products from CET Dental (www.cetdental.com). I have a tootbrush and a finger brush that I use (depending on my mood, they both work great) and I have poultry flavored toothpaste for them (it comes in 4 different flavors I think). I also have the rinse and the gel from their site. They have great prices and my cats enjoy the taste of the toothpaste. 

I've outlined the best way that I've found to brush on my site: http://www.curiouscatcentral.com/care_d ... html#teeth


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I don't think most people brush their cats teeth because with most cats it's just too difficult. They fight it. I give my cats CET chews and take them to a vet once a year for a check up. The vet tells me when my cats need professional dental cleanings and that's when they get them. I found that they don't necessarily need them every year. Tarter build up comes in 3 categories, mild, moderate and severe. In the moderate to severe category is when the vet tells me my cats need it. I also ignore the old wives tale about dry food being better for the teeth and feed generous portions of wet food. :wink:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I was in awe of the $200 estimate for a dental cleaning and $260 if there was to be an extraction, you've got to have good finances to treat a pet right and this really proved it to me.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Well tonight was the night. I managed to brush all four of the kitties teeth  I used the finger tip brush. It wasn't flawless, but it definitly went better than expected!!


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

Wicked cool!! How did you get your cats to cooperate? I can't get mine to open their mouths unless we're conversing or treating, but definitely not for brushing. :dis


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi - I have a question for those who actually have had a profession cleaning done for one of their cats - were you concerned about the fact that they need to be put under? My husband says under no circumstances are we putting any of our cats under to have their teeth cleaned. One of my cats has horrible breath and at his last checkup they recommended the cleaning due to tartar buildup. I was estimated around $220 price tag. I've tried the Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene Solution you add to water and I don't think any improvement has been that noticeable. Has any one heard of this product PlaqueOff. http://www.international-dental.com/. I just saw it the other day. It costs around $20. I am wondering if it could really help. I am less concerned with the pricetag of a professional cleaning as opposed to putting my cat under. What is the risk of *gulp* death? I've heard the gingivitus lecture but I am concerned with the surgery... Thanks.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

siamesecat said:


> Hi - I have a question for those who actually have had a profession cleaning done for one of their cats - were you concerned about the fact that they need to be put under? My husband says under no circumstances are we putting any of our cats under to have their teeth cleaned. One of my cats has horrible breath and at his last checkup they recommended the cleaning due to tartar buildup. I was estimated around $220 price tag. I've tried the Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene Solution you add to water and I don't think any improvement has been that noticeable. Has any one heard of this product PlaqueOff. http://www.international-dental.com/. I just saw it the other day. It costs around $20. I am wondering if it could really help. I am less concerned with the pricetag of a professional cleaning as opposed to putting my cat under. What is the risk of *gulp* death? I've heard the gingivitus lecture but I am concerned with the surgery... Thanks.


I understand your concern, as I have always thought this but as long as you know and trust your vet there is no reason to be so afraid of your cat being put under. We've successfully done surgery and very long dental procedures on cats and dogs well over 10 years old. Preanesthetic bloodwork is a must... make sure they are healthy before hand, and what can be done during the surgery to ensure that it goes smoothly.

If the teeth are that bad, having them cleaned and starting from scratch with dental hygeine is probably your best bet. I've worked at a veterinary clinic for about a year now and we've only had two patients die as a result of surgery. One was a kitten we spayed... but four of the other kittens out of the litter died without cause (without going under anestesia!) and we think there were some underlying health concerns we had no way of knowing about... that was when I first first started and details are sketchy. The second was a bulldog with major breathing problems... she'd had two surgeries to repair the flap at the back of her throat that caused her to sound like she was constantly growling/choking... she woke up just fine and did well until the end of the night and started breathing really heavily, we had her on oxygen until her owners came and told them to go straight to the emergency clinic with her. They refused, saying she was probably fine. By the time they realized she really needed the help, it was too late and she died on the way to the hospital.

Honestly, I'd say more than 99.9% of surgeries (especially the routine ones, like teeth cleaning) go without a single problem. Its best to do it now before she needs to have anything major, like extractions, so you know she won't be under nearly as long or have the chance for more complications.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Against the risk of anesthesia, you have to weigh the risk of periodontal disease from never having dental hygience. Disease that can not only affect the gums, but spread throughout the entire system causing serious complications.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

And think of yourself running around for years never having your teeth cleaned; the plaque alone would be terrible to live with. How about the gingavitis, tooth decay, rotting gums. Even a toothache alone can be **** to live with for a day. That would be a miserable state. If there was a problem with the anesthesia the probally would of had to find a different way by now. Recognizing yes there is a slight risk, but I would even take that risk for myself then run around with a rotting mouth.

I am bringing in all 3 of mine tomarrow. One has already had a cleaning but that was a long time ago. From now on we will do this on a regular basis.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Ah maybe this is a good reason NOT to kiss your cats on the lips


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! I think the trust issue with the vet is a big one for us. We have been taking our cats to the VCA Coast Veterinary Clinic for a few years but the problem seems to be that the vets at our location are there for a year and then they leave and are replaced by new vets. Needless to say, we have liked some vets better than others. Often when we have met with a vet it's been the first and last time. We are moving in a month and I plan to establish the cats at another neighborhood/private practice office where the vets are more permanent. Hopefully then I will feel much more confident about the whole procedure. Micah really needs his teeth cleaned, his breath is so bad and Jake probably could use one as well. THANKS!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I just dropped the three cat-breath girls off for their cleaning and can't get back to pick them up for ten hours when I get done with work. They were all raaeewww in the car and I was trying to get them to do it in unison, two of them did but Brandy was off time.

Brandy also seemed more knocked out by the anesthesia when she was fixed so as much as I would like to pick them up as soon as possible, better they have to wait till 6:30pm minnesota time. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Four hours' later the teeth tech(don't know if this is vet or asisstant) calls to say their done, pick them up after 4. She was the one who did the teeth, I'll ask when I pick them up what her qualifications are.

Brandy and Heather just got a normal cleaning. Goyle had three teeth extracted because of cavities. She's still groggy from the anesthesia because she was under longer. And she will have some extra painkillers for a couple of days, my poor girlie!

I may stop and see them on the way to work, but they got to stay there till I get done at 6:30 anyhow. I didn't know if they would feed them from now till tonite but I'll bring a snack with too. If there's anything I can add I'll post again later.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, we're all back home with our clean teeth. Gave them a can of Max Cat hairball while I ran back to the vets' to get the painkillers for the cat with three cavities. All 3 teeth with cavities were extracted. She don't need it till morning, but it better be the first thing I figure.

It was a technition of some sort that actually does the cleaning and not the vet. I got some guidelines but mostly just what you would expect, soft food. Think we'll just go to bed early would be best.

They didn't eat much food but I just stuck out more and Goyle licked at the gravey and Heather had the meat. Brandy went for the dry food. They all got a brite green bandage on a rear leg so it looks a little funny. Heather already wanted to fight over the newspaper, Brandy is real tired, and Goyle seems alert and doing some grooming--pretty good for having three teeth removed.

I had to give them all there antibiotic for the night, went good except for Heather. I can usually pill them pretty easy, but they gave me capsules for two of them and Heather's third attempt broke the pill open. Most all of it got in her mouth so I let her go and tossed the empty outer part. Probally left a bitter taste, most of the effect was there and there will be another by morning.

Looks like the bill was a little under the estimation, so I feel a little better too. About $200 for each, and $20 per tooth removed(x3). Good luck with yours.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just took Mittens in today for a teeth cleaning. He is 3 yrs old and fights me 
when I try to wipe gauze over his back teeth. 

They do anesthesia-free teeth cleaning. I watched 
the tech do the cleaning. They wrapped Mittens in 
a towel with just his head showing. Cradled him 
between his legs. Held his mouth open with a paper 
towel on the lower jaw. They used the wire tool they 
use on humans and scraped his teeth.
15 minutes he was ready to go home. 
It was $75.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Mitts and Tess - thanks for that info! I was not aware they could do that kind of cleaning. I am very interested! I am going to inquire about that here. Did they mention how the effectiveness of that kind of cleaning is vs. the anesthesia cleaning is? What happens if they find cavities? They wouldn't be able to extract a tooth if the cat is conscience. Anyway - I am going to ask around. THANKS!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

siamesecat said:


> Mitts and Tess - thanks for that info! I was not aware they could do that kind of cleaning. I am very interested! I am going to inquire about that here. Did they mention how the effectiveness of that kind of cleaning is vs. the anesthesia cleaning is? What happens if they find cavities? They wouldn't be able to extract a tooth if the cat is conscience. Anyway - I am going to ask around. THANKS!


Some people are set up on a plan on bringing their dog or cat in once a month to have their teeth cleaned. Its is considerablely cheaper. This is strictly for cleaning.. if there are teeth extractions then theyd have to be put under by the vet. 

I think this type of cleaning is very effective because it removes the tarter esp by the gum lines & back teeth. I will take mine only once a year for this.

IMHO the dental prices vets charge are way over the top.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

I did some research and there are at least 3 places out here who can do this procedure. They can come to the house and change about what you had mentioned $70-$125. I am willing to try this way first just to get the teeth cleaned and get in there to see what is going on. If there are more serious issues then I will take them to the vet. I am all for having people come to us at the house. They have some vets who can to the house as well out here. Going to the vet is a very traumatic experience for Jake. so I am going to try the non anesthesia first since they can come to the house and do both cats.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

We had Angel done a couple months ago, her first cleaning and she is 5 years old. I think they drugged her too much as she was doppy for almost 2 days and vomitting. She couldn't eat any hard food either. Not to scare any one. She was fine after. I know the Vet Tech did her cleaning. It cost us $125 CDN

When Daisy Mae, our new doggy, was under getting spayed we opted to get her teeth cleaned at the same time because it was cheaper. It was $100 plus tax but would have cost 300-400 if we did it later. When we picked her up the next day she perky as ever. That clinic hinted that our Vet drugged Angel too much as she should not have been like that. I have to agree. Hence the reason we will be going elsewhere.


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

I have paid on 3 occasions to have cat's teeth cleaned - but ONLY when there was another issue which justified them going under anesthesia.
One kitty had an abcess - and the other two had broken teeth which needed to be removed -- all in OLDER kitties...

Since that time, I have discovered a DRY cat food, made by Royal Canin -called Siamese 38, which really seems to CLEAN my cat's teeth.
Since I have been using it, the one cat I have (Casper) who I was beginning to have some concern MIGHT need a dental cleaning - has been eating the Siamese 38 - and now his teeth are bright white, with no apparent tartar buildup at the gums.

There are SEVERAL Tartar control treats on the market. Unless you have a cat with a broken tooth, or an abcess -- I would TRY some of the food or treat products, before investing the money (and risk to the cat) of having them anesthesized for a dental cleaning.

LaVon
and the 
Fancidots Pride


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

*up-date*

Heather is bubbly, watching the moths on the french doors driving her buggy.

mama mia, papa pia, Brandy got the diahrea, bad. Second day Vet prescribed metronidazole because Clindamycin(antibiotic) is the suspected cause. She still has to take the antibiotic too. Long hair needs to be trimmed in the back, as cleaning hasn't been easy. Fine tonite, so far...

Candy Goyle seems to be a little bothered by three teeth being gone, as she was liking her lips alot. She had her last dose of painkiller tonite, but she's been lively all things considered, coming to get brushed, wanting to climb in bed for the nap today. Glad this dental work was done before she has another evaluation for the thyroid, about 3 months.

I had confidence in this because five or six years had gone by, and we will be doing more cleaning and dental treats, but I like that someone went through their mouths' thouroughly.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Cat Daddy said:


> mama mia, papa pia, Brandy got the diahrea, bad.


I had the same thing with Angel. I ended up going back to the vet to get a shot for her diahrea and they gave me kitty pepto for her tummy.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi everyone  The kitties are getting their teeth cleaned tomorrow at home! I decided to opt for the non-anesthetic teeth cleaning. I did some research and found a woman who is highly recommended in the area to do the cleaning. She's been cleaning dog and cat teeth for over 15 years. The cost is $80 per cat. I am very excited to see how things go and like the fact that I can be with them for the entire procedure and that she comes right to us. If anything serious is discovered we'll have to go to the vet but for now at least we'll get all the built up plaque off their teeth and see what's going on in their mouths. I'll post an update on how it goes tomorrow. I am sure some others who are worried about putting their cats under for teeth cleaning may be interested. Thanks Mitts and Tess for being kind enough to tell me about this in the first place


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*You're Welcome!*
Id be very interested in hearing your experience
with this tomorrow.

I wish I would of had the option of them coming 
to the house. My cats are so freaked when they 
are put in the car in the carrier. I paid $75 and 
had to drive them there!


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Both cats have shining white smiles now! :lol: Procedures went really well. Micah went first and boy did he fight. We ended up putting him in the sock. I thought he'd be the easier of the two cats but boy was I wrong. He squirmed and wailed. We held in there though and once we were able to get the first section of plaque off the rest came more easily. Of the two cats, Micah had the unbearable bad breath and I could see why. His back teeth were all yellow and brown with plaque! Underneath were shining white teeth! Jake went next. I really didn't think we'd be able to do his teeth once he hid under the bed and heard the racket from Micah. Jake was such a good boy. He didn't need to be wrapped up at all. His teeth were not as bad as Micah's teeth and he is the 10 year old. Just the very back tooth had plaque for him. His breath has never been an issue. Micah's teeth looked like he was 10 and Jake was 5. Jake still had some tartar but it came off much more easily than on Micah - half the time without the squirming. It took about 10-15 minutes per cat. I highly recommend this form of teeth cleaning! Since there were no serious dental issues it worked out great for us. If anyone is interested in the person who cleaned the cats’ teeth, feel free to contact me. She used to clean teeth at a vet’s office before anesthesia became so prevalent. She is very professional, calm and in control of the situation. If she finds anything serious she will inform you of it so that you can then see a vet. She also has a network of friends and family who are able to clean teeth in FL, NY, CT, MD and MA as well as here in CA where I am. I really like that I was able to witness the whole thing and be there to calm the cats. The best way for me to descibe it is chipping the candy shell from a peanut M&M. The plaque is a hard shell but once you can chip a bit off the rest comes off more easily.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so glad it went well.  

Is the sock like a big towel??
The people who do the teeth cleaning 
here said if your cat is over 7 yras old 
they ask you have them on an anitbiotic. 
I think there are issue of the bacteria 
getting into the system. Did they mention 
anything like that to you? Sounds like you 
found some qualified proffesional people to do this.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes! "The sock" is like a duffel bag. It zips up around their body so that just the cat's head pops out. 8O It is pretty much just like wrapping them in a towel. She used an antibacterial mouthwash following the cleaning. No mention of the antibiotics - are those oral antibiotics (pills) you were referring to? Both cats were back to normal immediately and eating hard food right away. Micah’s breath is much improved and he was the worse of the two. I can actually get up near his face without cringing. Jake is the 10 year old and his teeth weren’t so bad. I guess it’s like humans, some just have bad teeth and others have better teeth. Tomorrow I am going to venture another look into their mouths. I plan to start a teeth cleaning regimen, we’ll see how that goes. She said that I don’t need to spend money on special “dental wipes” I can take hydrogen peroxide dabbed on a terry washcloth and just wipe their teeth with that. It does the same job of getting residue off the teeth before it hardens and killing bacteria. I think that combined with the Oxyfresh solution I add to their drinking water should keep us in pretty good shape! :lol:


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Okay these are pretty funny! 
1st photo is Micah getting his cleaning. He looks truly possessed and practically insane! I've never 
seen him so unhappy in his life! All I can say is that his health, teeth and breath are better for it now. 
He still won't let me near his mouth to let me clean. I am going to keep trying though. Maybe get
flavored toothpaste. I don't want things to get back to how they were, really bad.










2nd photo is Jake being a dignified gentlecat. 
He wasn't thrilled but he got it done.


----------

